# Introduction + what wood is this?



## Leksa (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi all!

I am Leonardo and I come from Italy. I have a passion for wood working, although being no expert.

I will use this forum to meet like minded people, find suggestions et.

I'd like to start with a question. I've found this wood in my local park. I've been carving cherry wood, which is not food safe (I like making spoons and cups, among other things). So I cannot use what I do for eating. I've found this nice piece of wood and took it home. I would like some help identifying it and to know is it toxic for carving and is it food safe.

Thanks!
Leonardo


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Welcome to the Lumberjocks.

Wood identification is tricky when it's cut into boards, and even more difficult in chunks. If you can identify the tree it came from by its bark, leaf shape, etc. you'll probably be closer than most of us could guess based on a photo of a chunk.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

There is probably as much uncertainty about human response to wood toxicity as there is about the wood itself. This means that even wood declared non-toxic may be toxic to individuals with certain health conditions. Some woods are toxic if inhaled as dust. If the wood is toxic, how much of the toxins are transferred from a spoon or cup? Over time those toxics diminish or completely leave the wood. How old is the wood? Is it heartwood or sapwood? Which part has the most toxins? If you're worried about it, don't use the wood for eating items.


----------

